# Topwater frog and setting the hook



## Reid man (Jul 20, 2014)

I have heard how to set the hook with a topwater frog many different ways .

I still could use some help . I just purchased a topwater frog to test out . It’s a Ozark Trail frog . I have put the picture below . 

Tonight I had 5-7 bass hit it take it I waited 2 seconds but still did not set the hook . Any suggestions ? I’m thinking of bending the hooks out 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerkaperch (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, bend them out!


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Also when working them keep the rod tip high. When they strike drop the rod tip count to 3 or till they take the slack out an set the hook. Maybe try cuttin 1/2 in off the legs so when they hit the frog the hooks are deeper


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have always waited until the fish started loading the rod, takes all the slack out.
sherman


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

like any topwater bait...don't react to the what you see or hear.
we tend to try to set the hook when we see or hear the strike. and pull the bait right out of their mouth. react when you feel them pull.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Find some find some YouTube videos of ish Monroe.
He is one of the best frog Fisherman of all times


----------



## AKlo (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm no expert....but do have success frog fishing and man is it fun.

I do trim the legs a little, but I tried and stopped bending out the hooks. That's part of the advantage of frog fishing, you can throw it into grass/pads/weeds and hop it across the top. If you get hung up, you can generally free it. Unless you are fishing from a boat or wide open water where you can use a whopper plopper or popper with treble hooks, then you're going to lose frogs with bent hooks - I did.

My biggest advice is to wait...wait...wait. Like I specifically do a 3 count......"one one-thousand, two one-thousand, three one-thousand......set" I say those words out loud exactly and I'm slowly, gently reeling up the slack as the 1-2-3 is said. If you watch any underwater videos of bass taking frogs, they sort of grab it but not all the way and retreat with it. Then when they are deeper, they adjust their grip and fully inhale it. Most of the time when I miss, it's because I rushed and set prematurely (happens to a lot of guys, haha).

Last, check out BamaBass videos on youtube. Seems like a good dude, does a lot of frog fishing even though it's Alabama where they grow 10lb bass in every body of water.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Waiting is the the hardest thing to do when fishing topwaters! I fish them a lot and know what to do, but I’ll still miss them every now and then. Most times though I believe it’s because the fish either swiped at it or just missed it.
When you first get a strike you need to reel down and take in any slack. Then when you feel the weight of the fish give a good hard hook set. By this time your 3-4 secs have passed. I also always use a fast retrieve reel and braided line but a rod that has some give at the tip.
Trimming the legs will make it easier to get the walk the dog action and make it easier to keep the frog in one place longer. Trimming just one of the legs makes it move side to side even more erratically.
If you’re fishing in thick mats, slop or lily pads I don’t trim the legs at all. Makes for a bigger profile and easier for the fish to find. I too don’t recommend straightening out the hooks in this situation. If you are fishing open water it would be ok to do.
Topwater fishing is just something you have to condition yourself to do and be patient. The more you do it the more it will become second hand.
It is by far the most exciting and my favorite way to fish!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

What rod and line are you using? To get a good frog hook set you need a pretty stout rod and line.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Bimmer said:


> What rod and line are you using? To get a good frog hook set you need a pretty stout rod and line.


 Not a very good rod and Im using 8lb test


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Bro you just need way heavier line to sink hooks that thick with any consistency. I fish frogs on a 7.5ft or longer rod with 40lb braid normally. Total overkill for the fish, but my hookup rate is really high. 8lb that's just being mean to yourself


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks like you also will need a heavy action rod paired with braided line. Also I concur with everyone else. I’ve learned to keep my rod tip pointed down, that way if I react too soon I have a lot of motion to enable a good hook set. Gives you a hair longer to your reaction time.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks all ! I have some braided i was thinking of putting on the reel I have been using with the frog. Looks like I need to switch Thanks for the tips I will switch rods too


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

A good rule of thumb look at the size and thickness of the hook. The heavier the hook the heavier action rod and line you should use. A thin diameter hook a lighter action rod and line. Matching the right equipment with the presentation is critical to your success rate.


----------



## Fishin Finatic (Oct 22, 2010)

The best "frog" fisherman I know told me to fish it like a blind and deaf man (only go by feel). It works but like fishing any lure it's not 100%.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

never set the hook on the strike, wait until you feel the fish then set the hook hard.
sherman


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

With topwater when the bait hits the water let it sit for 5-7 seconds before starting to reel in. Fish hitting surface lures have to enhale alot of water and air plus the bait. Fish can miss the bait multiple times before getting it. Only set the hook when you feel wieght.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Try using a Spro Jr popping frog. Works great on 8lb test around grass banks and moss and light cover. It is also great in the fall for stream smallies when there are leaves on the water and a pop-r with open trebles can’t be worked without fouling. Good luck!


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

8lb test for frogs?That's like hunting an elephant with a rubber band and paper clip.Fishing with frogs for bass is to me the most fun.I use 30lb braid 8lb diameter,never failed to pull them out of any mess.Just think of the line stretch on 8lb mono.I also agree about Ish Monroe,the bigger bass do not want to spend a lot of energy chasing a minnow.They are ambush predators ,hide in the weeds and eat bigger prey,mice,frogs,snakes,small ducks,and many more.Remember its a learning experience,have fun.


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks all, I switched to braid tonight and a better rod, had a few come up after the frog but not really take it .


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Of course not all fishermen agree on the wait, wait, wait, set method.
https://www.lurenet.com/blog/topwater-hooksets/


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

PapaMike said:


> Of course not all fishermen agree on the wait, wait, wait, set method.
> https://www.lurenet.com/blog/topwater-hooksets/


Thats an interesting perspective on setting the hook right away. The way he explains it makes sense


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Try to use a smaller frog such as snag proof brand,or a Texas rigged worm with no weight skinned.


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

Or a Zoom horny toad, weightless, weedless with 3/0 WG hook


----------

